

Defense wraps up closing argument in Hans Reiser trial  - xenoterracide
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/04/21/state/n172056D43.DTL

======
byrneseyeview
Not the hacker news I had in mind.

